# Someone's 1st Computer - What next? NT OT



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My son's mother-in-law was going to buy a new computer. *She has never owned or even used a computer* and had no specific idea of what she was going to do with it. She is retired and on a very limited income. She spends a lot of time caring for our son's autistic daughter (her granddaughter) so, while I don't know her very well, I gave her a computer, monitor etc. to help her out. 

Yesterday I took the computer etc. over and set it up for her. She is going to set it up on the internet but it turns out that she knows absolutely nothing about computers.

The computer is set up with Windows XP and I put Office 2003 on it but that would be far too difficult for her to learn and she has no real need for it.

I am trying to figure out what free software is available (and where to download it) that might be of use to her and that comes with instructions that someone who has never used a computer can follow.

I would not anticipate that she would want to do much more than email and browsing the internet.

I did put Norton 360 on the computer but I would be concerned about my/her grandsons getting into games on the internet that would invite viruses etc.

In short, what would YOU do if you gave a friend/relative a computer and they needed some means of teaching their self how to use it? It is unlikely that she has the funds to buy any books unless they were very cheap and very easy to understand.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Only thing I could suggest would be "computers for dummies" book, and if Ican find 
the one I had I would mail it to you. Did a quick search and did not see it, may already 
gave it to someone, did find "dos for dummies", but that is not what she needes. Maybe 
a class at some vocational high near by, or you just teach her yourself. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Ken,

I've been through teaching some people how to use computers and as you can imagine, once you start down that road there is no end to the questions and time involved. Even for someone who has very limited expectations, as they gain knowledge their thirst for more knowledge expands exponentially. I do not know the lady well enough to assume such an obligation. I did not even recognize her when she came to the door because I have not seen or talked to her in years (since I loaned them my generator when a tornado knocked their power out). Its not that we do not get along. Its just that our daughter-in-law's family have never had any interaction with our family (neither good nor bad). Everyone was always working and the families never socialized together but everyone gets along.

We bought Emily, our autistic granddaughter, an iPad for her birthday and our thought is to provide a computer with internet access to her grandmother with the hope that Emily will be able to use her iPad when she is at her grandmother's house. For me it is all about Emily rather than about her grandmother. There is nothing I would not do for Emily so if she can figure out how to use her iPad I want to open the internet to her in the hope that it will somehow help her overcome her autism.

That is why I would like to be able to just download something instructional and walk away from the situation.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I'm at the point where almost everyone I know has a computer. The only exception is MB's 96 year old grandmother. I've been around computers my entire life. Sorry I can't help you with your question. I think a big question would be 'what is her motivation'. If she is motivated, I think it will be pretty easy for her to learn. If she doesn't want to learn anything about the machine, I think you wasted your time.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't expect to much, Jerry.
I have an elderly aunt that can't hardly handle the remote for her TV, until I found an "Elderly" friendly remote from Sony.
I tried her on an Elderly cell phone, but that failed.
A computer, no matter how easy, will prolly overwhekm her and she will give up in frustration.
Unless you want to drive over there twice a day to fix something..................


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

My first computer was a Commodore 64 followed by an IBM PC XT back around 1982. I still remember my frustration when I plugged the 64 into the monitor (it might have been a TV) and looked at the ****ed blinking period while I waited for "it" to do something. Then came a tape drive and then I discovered that thing called software.

Back in those days one could join the local BBS or the IBM Club (conveniently provided free by IBM at their office building after hours) and find someone to help. Then too the manuals for the software were huge bound volumes that made it possible for one to educate themselves since there was no such thing as the internet or classes one could attend.

Emily's grandmother is part of a lost generation. She never had need for a computer at work so never received any computer training. My son and his family live in an area that to this day does not have access to DSL and dial up today is no longer practical.

I don't know what the grandmother's motivation is other than her friends telling her she needed a computer so she could get online. She was recently sick to the point where we did not know if she would survive and she had made the mistake of taking early retirement at age 62 so ended up with no health care until she turns 65.

My "plan" is to point her in the direction where she can hopefully find information to teach herself how to do whatever it is that she may want to do and let it go at that.

She is a nice lady who often takes care of her grandchildren so I would like to help but she is not of my family so my sense of obligation is very limited. Her/my grandsons probably have some computer training from high school so I expect they will be able to give her some guidance but since they never had access to the internet at home I don't know how much they know.

This is rural Arkansas and the training that is available is geared to kids in school and not toward retired people. I had a similar thought of donating a computer system to the Senior Citizen's Center where I volunteer but I decided against it precisely because I did not want to involve myself in teaching old people how to use a computer. My memory is bad enough. The concept of teaching the use of computers to others with bad memories is a nightmare I don't want to jump into. 

Surely there must be some sort of free online training for elderly people just now trying to learn about computers and the internet.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 14 Jun 2011 02:28 PM 
A computer, no matter how easy, will prolly overwhekm her and she will give up in frustration.
*Unless you want to drive over there twice a day to fix something*..................

Aha!

You have broken my code. It is FAR easier and better (for everyone) to avoid starting something by making an offer to help - only to end up telling someone you are no longer willing to help them.

Been there, done that. Ain't gonna do it again.

Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Finding On-Line instruction is about like the notice on the outside of a package that reads: "Instructions for opening are contained inside." or the I.T. man telling you that if your e-mail does not work you should send him an e-mail to schedule when he can come fix it.

I help a lot of people with their computers. I have found that some have REALLY short memories and I have to have made up my mind to allow the same 'stupid' questions to be asked over and over again and to just explain it without any sighs or eye rolling.

I only object to helping people that treat me like the refrigerator repairman... "There is the computer, go fix it, I'll be back later." I NEED to know what they have done to the computer and what they want to keep and what they are thinking is broke. Way too easy to make it work "MY WAY" and make them angry that I got rid of the (in my way of thinking) absolutely stupid and useless add-ons installed all over, or make it have MY colors and icon arrangements.

I rather enjoy teaching someone that WANTS to learn and many "old folks" really do WANT to learn, but are often intimidated by the jargon and I find that if I explain the jargon OFTEN they appreciate it and they learn the HOW TO a lot quicker.

But I have yet to find a "Self teaching" course or book that is of any value... but then I have not looked long and hard for such either.


Silly story time: I was called to one house one time where the complaint was only that the computer was "broke". They led me to the computer and then they went to an easy chair and proceeded to read the evening newspaper. I finally found the power strip hidden behind the desk and got it turned on, after not being able to start it with the front power button. "HEY! You fixed it! Thank you, thank you." And they gave me $10.00 and ushered me to the door.

I went home. And promptly got an angry call that it was not "fixed". I went back, and they went to supper, which I interrupted (much to their displeasure) to ask what was wrong with it.

"Well, just LOOK at it! It won't do a thing!"

I then looked at the display and rolled the mouse around. Windows 95 (not really old for the time frame, but not the latest at that time). Seemed normal if not for the odd colors here and there, but all the menus that appeared when I clicked on things were really odd. The line the mouse arrow was over was all white and no text. The other menu items were odd green and white mottled colors with strange blue mottled text and totally unreadable. It was very difficult to do things when you can't read the screen. Based only on my knowledge of menu order I managed to get to the Control Panel Display applet and reset the colors to standard and all the menus looked right.

I messed around for a while, running programs that I recognized, but not the ones that I did not know what they were. Too much chance of screwing up their setup or finding personal information that I really do not want to know (and you might be surprised what kinds of stuff I have accidently found on a PC!). Also, some game scores get screwy if you run the game (and didn't know it was a GAME!) and then quit the program and some Gamers get really upset about that!.

Anyway, I was satisfied it now worked and showed them.

They were NOT happy! I had screwed up the color scheme on the screen! They had worked hard at making the screen colors match the Oriental Rug on the floor! This system was setup wtih only 16 colors and many of the colors selectable for text and background for text were simulated by interlacing two of the 16 colors, so that made for polka-dot text colors, and when mixed with similarly polka-dot backgrounds the text would mostly dissappear! Later versions of Windows has built-in checks to keep that from happening (i.e.: you cannot set text and background to the same color) but they wanted it to be "fashionable" and to still work.

They have not called me since (and I am glad).


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Jerry: 

Up here in Canada, we have Public Librairies which offer free computer courses as well as free internet access ( 2 hours per day ) . 

The real cost is not the computer but rather paying for internet access. I hear that, down in the United States , internet access is not expensive. 

Personally, although I am a retired computer analyst programmer, I finally bought a personal computer as the price of laptops now is so low. 

I prefer to use the internet cafe as the internet virus problems can really cause annoyances! 

Buying an Apple computer or their latest Ipad would avoid most internet virus troubles. 

So the answer is your local library to instruct your friend on how to use the computer. Then maybe buy her an Apple iPad for Christmas! 

Norman


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I know there are some community groups arouns the country that offer classes. In my area all the local Senior Citizens centers offer free computer classes. 

Many have already hit the nail on the head, it will be her motivation. I think you have provided the vehicle, now she needs to get in and drive it. Perhaps your son and daughter-in-law can help her with some pointers.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe 

I do the AV at church a couple weeks each month. They switched to all Mac for reliability reasons. I crash that durn thing once or twice a week! In fact, last week, I watched the mac expert crash it out trying to run 2 simple programs at once. My line is, "This PC guy is not impressed," which always gets a sheepish look from Sean. Our stone age CD copier won't copy a CD that is totally filled up by the professional bronze age CD recorder. Once when this happened, I thought, "No problem. I'll just use the computer to make one without the very last track. Well, on a PC, I would have just opened the CD, dragged the tracks I wanted to a folder, put a new CD, and dragged the tracks to the new CD. Nope! Not so simple on a Mac. My netbook has an external CD drive that I didn't bring with me that day. 

Apple's "Magic Mouse" is really cool. I read now that you can make it work on PC's with a hacked driver.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Might I suggest, if you are starting with a person who knows nothing about computers, that Windows is the worst possible thing to inflict upon them. Get a basic computer, install Ubuntu Linux 4.0 (free) It comes with an Office compatible suite and Firefox browser and email client. You can customize the sidebar for just the programs she uses. Much lower risk of malware, viruses and constant Windows updates. Did I mention all the software is free! I did this recently with a desktop that ran Windows XP SP3 so slow I was getting caffiene jitters from having coffee waiting for programs to load. Went to ubuntu and its a happy computer....Contact me off line if you want more info.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I appreciate all of the suggestions. The question of motivation was brought up and frankly I do not think she has the motivation to really put much work into it thus my lack of motivation to get involved.

I have worked with training a lot of people on how to use computers since I go back to the days when even with a major Fortune 500 company I was thought to be "crazy" and "wasting my time and (personal) money" because I was looking for ways to do my job more efficiently by creating a database of and direct communications with my distributors. There was such a lack of comprehension (fear?) of the potential of personal computers that division and corporate IT personnel (some at the highest levels) secretly fed me data from the mainframes and quietly gave me assistance with my dBase and Lotus 1-2-3 programming. Management was afraid of computers because management did not understand computers and did not want to acknowledge their lack of knowledge. Instead they learned a few buzz words that implied they knew what they did not know.

Later when the Division finally bought computers for the salesmen they hired outside trainers for the sales force but the trainers hated me with a passion because they would tell everyone that most things were impossible when it was obvious that they simply did not want to bother with the programming involved. It was so dumb that eventually I was authorized to communicate directly with the entire sales force without their going through their own managers. This was a great way to tick off a bunch of managers who knew nothing about computers - especially when I not even a manager - just a salesman in Arkansas.

My favorite tech support story (supposedly true) goes back to the DOS days when Word Perfect was by far the top word processor.

As the story goes, a customer phoned Word Perfect (on a toll free customer service line believe it or not) to say that her Word Perfect was not working.

The tech support person asked what was happening and was told "nothing." The usual questions of "Is the computer turned on" etc. were asked and eventually it got to the point where the customer was asked if the computer was even plugged in to the wall at which time the person responded "I can't tell - the room is dark and the lights don't work either."

Supposedly the tech support person asked if the woman still had the boxes and receipt for the computer system. The customer asked Why? Is it THAT bad?" and the techie responded "Yes! You art too dumb to own a computer."

Years ago I ran the computer operations for the local Hurricane Katrina Relief Center. These days I have forgotten 90% of what I knew and most of what I know is now obsolete now anyway. I just stick with what I know and avoid getting into anything new as much as possible. That is why I am sticking with XP and Office 2003 and computers that were designed to run with them.

My thought had been that I could download anything for her that might be helpful and then to upload it onto her computer or for that matter once I get her computer onto the internet I would download it at her home for her.

I don't know what her local library has or even if there is a local library. There is a branch of Arkansas State University in her town but I don't want to spend a bunch of time running around trying to find out what is or is not available for her to go to.

Perhaps I am looking for something that is not readily available. I had hoped to find something like an online Internet for Dummies that I could download for her.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Is there a senior center around? How about her church? All of the above are good ideas you could give to her so she can do this on her own. Ultimately, I expect that if she really wants to learn to use the machine, it is going to be up to her to do it. If there is a branch of the state university, I would expect they might offer some sort of intro to computers course in a continuing education. Might even be free if she qualified for financial aid, etc.. Again,  it is like pushing a chain or herding cats. All of it depends on her and her motivation. 

It was very nice of you to give her a spare computer you are no longer using.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 15 Jun 2011 08:52 AM 
I appreciate all of the suggestions. The question of motivation was brought up and frankly I do not think she has the motivation to really put much work into it thus my lack of motivation to get involved.

Jerry -

I didn't read through all the suggestions, but if that lady is only going to use Email and Web Browsing I would just wirte up some simple instructions that she can refer to.


Like:

Turn on the computer by pushing ......(insert whatever is required on this PC and where the power button is)

Wait until ......screen appears; if the computer doesn't turn on make sure there is electricity and the computer cable is plugged into an outlet (and the outlet is not controlled by a switch) 


For Email:
Send: 

........

Receive: 

....... 


For Internet
........


"PC for Dummies" is good as a back up if she wants to take the next step and needs some information. But most older people just want to communicate with their grandkids via email and do the occasional search on the web.

And if something goes wrong - Give her the instructions I always get when my PC crashes or freezes or anything else funny happens - Reboot, oh, for her that means shut down the computer, ie turn it off and turn it on again.

Knut 


Just a few lines on each "task"


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I purchased a very nice PC for my Mom and Dad in 1999. Got them on the fastest speed internet at that time and guess what? I was driving 25 miles every other day to do "tech support" for them. She was 81 at the time. My Dad 84. Losing battle.









My Mom passed away in 2006. My Dad is still around at 96, in a nursing home. It's not the age of the person learning computers. It's the MOTIVATION to want to learn IMHO.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I think there is a similar thought process that applies to most of the replies. If she has (or develops) the motivation she will find a way to make it happen but if I get too involved I will find myself overly obligated and consumed.

I had purchased a bunch (dozen) virtually identical IBM/Lenovo 3 - 3.2 gHz tower surplus state computers at ridiculous prices. I intentionally over purchased to assure that I had plenty of spare parts including motherboards. I also ended up buying mice, like new IBM keyboards and older but never used monitors for $1 - $5 each). When done I had managed to get all 12 PC's up and running by swapping some items I did not need for items I did need with a local computer repair store that was also buying from state surplus. I was able to legally install/reinstall XP Pro and Office 2003 on all of them. Even after giving one system to our son for his business, another to our daughter, another to our daughter in law I still had more than I am likely to ever need so when I heard that our son's mother in law was going to buy a new computer system, realizing her limited income, it made sense to give her one of the systems. If she later discovers she wants or needs something better, by then she will be able to find and buy a much newer and better system for the same or less than she would have spent now. 

If her friends (who I have never met) want her to swap emails, they can teach her how to send emails. I suspect her/my grandkids know the basics of getting on and surfing the internet so they can teach her that. If she wants to send photos it will be easy enough to show her how to do that.

I showed her how to follow the link to "Take the Windows XP Tour" so if she spends the time to check that out it should give her a basic idea of what windows is.

If interested I still have my old "Typing Tutor" which can help her learn how to type. 

I called her yesterday and she had not been back to the computer since I set it up on Monday. I suspect she may have just wanted to be able to tell her friends that she has a computer to shut them up. It may turn out that her/our grandkids may be the ones who really end up using the computer but to do that they will have to show her how to do what they do. If in the process they download viruses that screw up the computer my "fix" will be to reformat the hard drive, reinstall XP Pro, reconnect to the internet and everything will be back to where it is right now.

If this topic had turned up a quick and easy self help guide I would have downloaded it for her but I really want to walk away from the situation as I have done what I offered to do - I gave her a computer system and I set it up for her. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I may sound a bit jaded about this situation. Perhaps it has to do with the fact that years ago I had a close friend who knew absolutely nothing about computers but, because I did, he asked me to teach him.

It turned out that he had very little natural ability and it was extremely difficult for me to teach him. He was a good friend and in the same business although he worked for a different company so I kept at it. 

Without ANY exaggeration, I spent hundreds of hours and there were hundreds of long distance phone calls (at his employer's expense) as I slowly taught him more and more about computer hardware and software. I even wrote dBase programs for him to use to develop his customer records and communications.

As his expertise improved I heard (many times) from customers we both called on about how smart he was and how much he knew about computers. Not once was it ever mentioned where he had obtained such skills (and it would have been too petty to say anything so I did not). What had cost me years of hard work teaching myself and more than a few thousands of my personal dollars for computer hardware and software in the years before he learned his skills (which were more operational than developmental) ended up costing him hardly anything. 

The problem for me was that any recognition of all of my efforts was forgotten and it was almost as if he had miraculously learned everything by himself. This happened to be a character flaw he exhibited in other ways but it just happened to be the way that he was. We remained good friends until his death several years ago but it has left me with little desire to invest a lot of time and effort in teaching computer skills to anyone because it is not something I enjoy. I use computers a lot but I hate computers and I hate software even more. I just cannot do what I want to do without them (sort of like some things that cannot work without batteries).

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many children will surprise you when using a computer. They are not scared or afraid of the computer like most adults are. 

Therefore a child will try things an adult is afraid to do and thus they learn fast. 

Newer hand helds are what I see the kids learning fast on now. And they just love angry birds!! 

Hope to see you in Kansas.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry most has been stated already, but maybe check with a community college, you might be able to get free help for seniors there, or maybe the public library, may also have free clases.

Way back in the beginning I too purchased a "Windows for Dummies".....for me back then it was USELESS! Unless you understand the foundations, it will do her nothing, in fact it will overwhelm her......best to get her into a class, free, if you can. Maybe see if she can hook up with people that may be able to help her when needed.

But like what has already been stated, unless she is willing to spend time to dwelve into it she will not be good at ever using it and someone will always, have to help her out of jams. 

Computer people write sofware taking for granted that "WE", the people that purchase it know how to use a computer, with very little or vague warnings that tell us NOTHING about what, or how to fix what has just popped up on your screem. 

It is a very, sometime sad learning curve to get to a point where aa person feels comfortable using one....I have made many mistakes getting to the point that I am at currently.

Biggest point, on e-mail is to stress not to OPEN ANYTHING that you don't know who it is comming from, or if it looks suspicious. Never send any information to ANYONE unless you have contacted the company first...if you even deal with the company that you are recieveing a e-mail from, this has happened to me.


Jerry good luch, it took a long time to get my wife up to speed to where she feels comfortable using a computer...this is the same women that uses a million $ CT scanner on a weekly basis, with 3D software and everything!









Bubba


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 17 Jun 2011 05:18 AM 
Many children will surprise you when using a computer. They are not scared or afraid of the computer like most adults are. 

Therefore a child will try things an adult is afraid to do and thus they learn fast. 

Newer hand helds are what I see the kids learning fast on now. And they just love angry birds!! 

Hi Dan,

I totally agree. 

Our motivation behind giving the computer system is Emily, our severe autistic granddaughter.

Somehow Emily has discovered or was taught some minor level of computer usage at school. She cannot read or write other than she has learned to use some very basic programs that use the computer to teach letter pronunciation and words. Beyond that she just bangs keys on the keyboard but the interest and motivation is there.

Somehow she decided she wanted an IPad. She did not want anything else - it had to be an iPad. Neither Marilyn nor I have an iPad (and have never owned or used any Apple computers) plus it cost a lot more than any computer I've bought since I retired but what Emily wants, Emily gets.

This is not "spoiling" her. We believe that she somehow knows that she will be able to learn something with the iPad just as she has learned how to use MS Paint. She draws some very impressive Picasso type pictures with Paint that are far better than anything I could ever draw. 

Rather than focusing on what she cannot do (that is beyond our ability to help), we focus on providing anything that might possibly open her horizons to develop whatever dormant skills she may have. Since she cannot communicate well we rely on what she indicates is of importance to her.

What was really amazing was when Emily was chosen as the October Student of the Month last year by the faculty at Beebe Junior High. The faculty was recognizing her for personal achievement rather than scholastic achievement.

http://www.niuzer.com/Beebe-AR/Beeb...44127.html

The school mainstreams autistic children so they interact with other children of their age group. I don't know what Emily's future holds for her but we intend to do whatever we can to make it better. Current estimates are that 1 out of every 150 US births is that of an autistic child. No one knows what the cause is but the rate keeps increasing dramatically and there is no cure for it.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 17 Jun 2011 07:42 AM 

Jerry good luch, it took a long time to get my wife up to speed to where she feels comfortable using a computer...this is the same women that uses a million $ CT scanner on a weekly basis, with 3D software and everything!









Bubba 


Hi Bubba,


That certainly rings a bell.


For many years I was putting a great deal of effort and a lot of money into computer hardware and software as I slowly developed my skills.


Meanwhile my co-workers and my wife thought I was nuts because there obviously was no way that computers had any practical application beyond corporations managing their mainframes. Even IBM officially said there was a very small and limited use/need for any personal computers.


Then the day came when Marilyn was GIVEN a computer by the State of Arkansas along with all the free training on how to use it. Her free computer (and every computer the State has given her since) was and is far better than any computer I've owned over the same period. The massive software programs that are installed on her PC do most of the work for her. They are essentially a portable book of regulations to determine which rules/laws have been violated when nursing homes are inspected. If anything happens to her PC she just drops it off, someone fixes it and returns it to her. There is no need or opportunity for her to know how she might have fixed it herself.


Marilyn finally bought a laptop for herself a couple of years ago. When I see her clicking the keys I know she is probably either Googling something about Home & Garden or playing Solitaire. She gets annoyed when I refuse to participate in a conversation with her until she first closes the lid on the laptop.


When something quits working it is "Jerry, my computer is broken." When I ask what is wrong I get "I don't know." When I ask what she was doing when it broke I get "Nothing."

Marilyn may know how to use a computer at work but in truth she remains computer illiterate (and intends to stay that way). She has absolutely no motivation to learn anything beyond Google and Solitaire. I suspect she represents the majority of computer users today.


In many ways computer skills are a liability rather than an asset these days. Part of the reason I wish to stay with what I have and know is that as my skills become obsolete I am able to tell others "sorry but I've never worked with the brand, processor, software etc. you are working with so I am unable to help."










Since I am retired there is absolutely nothing I need to know and do that I cannot do with my old computers running XP Pro and Office 2003. For that matter I could do just fine with DOS versions of Word Perfect, Lotus 1-2-3 and a BBS except that is no longer technologically feasible.


Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always been the type that learned by doing it. 

Standing and looking over someones shoulder while they did the job and explained it was useless just as reading a book about doing something with a computer. 

To me, the best way to learn is to have cheat sheets. 

Simplified short instructions for specific processes. 

Example: Turning on and turning off the computer. 

Starting the Computer: Find round button on front of computer and press to start PC 

Turning off the computer: 

Close all programs 

Move your cursor to the Start button in lower left corner of the screen and click on it with your mouse. 

Click on the button that says shut down. 

Now, I have not called the computer a PC or a MAC as this can further confuse the person. 

The info above relates to my computer that I am on right now. 

If I go to my wife's computer or on the laptop, things are different and you have to write the instruction specific to the computer the person is useing. 

Now you say, how does the person know what a curser is or that they can click on something using a mouse? 

Well It's by walking them through the basics with you standing there instructing and watching as they perform the procedures. 

Once they understand the curser is what you use to make things happen, they won't care that it's called a curser. 

The start up and shut down procedures should be on one page by it's self. 

To me this is what can be wrong with learning from a book. 

You look at the page about turning it on and a two sentance instruction has become two paragraphs and the person becomes overwelmed and confused. 

Once the person learns the basics, they will be much more confident in themselves to try new things and work them out on their own. 

Keep it simple.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

In my opinion the main changes that have come about since the advent of Windows has been WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get) which amounts to a visual attempt to replace complex instructions about how to do something and being able to see the results plus the introduction of mass imagery whether it is promotional, business related or personal. Once digital cameras overcame price and quality problems, the need for massive hard drives and matching ever faster processors and and larger memory demanded higher performance computers etc.

Now they don't even bother including detailed instruction manuals covering the more complex capabilities of the software. It amounts to dumbing down the use of personal computers which is not in itself bad. They have discovered that problem solving can be as profitable as the hardware and software.

This is fine for those who have employers or schools to get past the basics but for those who do not have easy access to that and to those who do not have some sort of access to problem solving I can see where computers can be something many people would want to avoid. 

It took two years to figure out why Marilyn's PC would only work with the modems at home. Even 5 hours online with HP and talking to a lot of qualified people could not resolve the issue. Eventually I discovered the local phone company's software had corrupted the internet capabilities when their installation CD was used (their modem would not install without it). They may have made getting started with computers a lot easier but the problem solving has become far more complex.

Jerry


----------

